# My hedgie poops on me every time I hold him?



## cecehedgie (Oct 11, 2018)

So I got my hedgehog less than a week ago. He’s just turned 7 weeks old and has been doing amazingly. Just something I have noticed is that almost any time he has pooped since he came home, it’s been on me. I’ve had him on his back a couple times (just to show him to friends) in the past few days, and every single time without fail, he’s pooped in my hand while on his back. 
He’s also awful for wanting to climb up my hoodie sleeves and sleep, which is fine until I have to get him out and he gets very nippy and mad. Any advice? Thanks guys!


----------



## Nutmeg The Hedgehog (Nov 16, 2017)

Don't worry this is totally normal. Hedgehogs can't hold in their poop, so when you wake him up he just goes to the bathroom on you. As hedgehogs get older this will happen less. Be patient and be glad when you take him out and he decides you are not his bathroom! Lol!

Hope this helps!

Nutmeg the Hedgehog


----------



## Kaito the Hedgehog (Oct 11, 2018)

I typically give my boy 30-45 minutes after he wakes up to let him do his business before handling.


----------



## lilyluna (Sep 7, 2018)

What Kaito said! Or your baby probably gets scared (anxiety poops), which happens with Lily when she’s in a new environment, and which she did a whole lot when she was younger. I read that it gets better with time (i.e. hedgies are better able to control their poops as they grow older), but until then, baby wipes are going to be your best friend. Haha. Also, poops are great indicators of health, so keep an eye on them as well! Good luck!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly doesnt poop on me as much now. She typically tends to save them for when my mum holds her, when shes in her cage, being weighed orrrrr the bath haha


----------



## Kolya (Oct 18, 2018)

My hedgie would often poop and pee in my lap... Then I read somewhere on here to try to put it in warm water , just enough to wet its feet (which also helps in cleaning old poop off). I did it last night, and about 2 minutes in, Kolya did all his business (he's still a baby so he poops like a pup) in the water and didn't feel the need to go for the rest of the time he was out! Will definitely try again tonight; he's finally getting used to being in the sink. Just make sure you clean hedgie off again so he doesn't get the new poop on him.


----------

